# The Deep Web



## Ziwosa

So last night I found about "The Deep Web"

"The Deep Web (also called Deepnet, the invisible Web, DarkNet, Undernet or the hidden Web) refers to World Wide Web content that is not part of the Surface Web, which is indexed by standard search engines. 

The deep Web is several orders of magnitude larger than the surface Web"

~wiki










And here I thought I had seen the worst from browsing /b/ once in a while. 
Oh, how wrong could I be.

My curiosity made me look around a little ...
And there is a lot of stuff that is banned even on /b/. 
For the first time, I got creeped out browsing and really just closed my browser because of what I saw on my screen.

I'm not going to post in public how you can get on the deep web.

But I did felt the need to share the fact that there is much more out there than you can find on Google.


----------



## pretty.Odd

I just found out about the Deep Web when I was browsing on Reddit, but supposely there is a plethora of drug transactions, child pornography, snuff films, and other highly illegal stuff on the Deep Web. You can even buy products by using a type of currency that cannot be connected to you, so there's no paper or electronic trail to track you.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Whoa! And I thought that Wikipedia could consume hours of time. I probably do not want to know what's down there.


----------



## Aether

Very interesting, quite disconcerting.


----------



## One4YesTwo4No

I also read about this on reddit. Their consensus seems to be that this is really exaggerated. Most of the deep web is things called robot texts or something like that.


----------



## sprinkles

The deepest part of the internet is probably not on the web. Web =/= internet, web = a component of internet.


----------



## Ziwosa

sprinkles said:


> The deepest part of the internet is probably not on the web. Web =/= internet, web = a component of internet.


How would you define something to be "deeper" ?
The web pretty much IS "the internet" 
Almost everyone will say they "have no internet" when they can't browse while only their DNS servers are down ...


----------



## Ziwosa

One4YesTwo4No said:


> I also read about this on reddit. Their consensus seems to be that this is really exaggerated. Most of the deep web is things called robot texts or something like that.


Most of it is indeed nothing abnormal or legal, just like the surface web.
However some things are FOR SURE completely illegal which you won't find on the surface web.


----------



## sprinkles

Ziwosa said:


> How would you define something to be "deeper" ?


1. Something that doesn't have a web address in the first place, and might even move around.
2. Something that you can't get to in a browser because it is not listening to HTTP protocol.
3. Things that are on strange, non-standard ports that you'd never think to use.



> The web pretty much IS "the internet"
> Almost everyone will say they "have no internet" when they can't browse while only their DNS servers are down ...


The web is a web of hyperlinks connecting around points on the internet. DNS servers are mainly for human readability. Examples of things that are not web: Torrents, non-browser games, point to point connections, SSH, and anything else that has a non-web browser client. Some of these things you can get to in a web browser, but that is because the server is crossing from one protocol to another with a web based application.


----------



## Ziwosa

I simplify complex things. So that hopefully those who have no further knowledge about it would still understand.
That however, does not mean that I don't know what I'm talking about.



sprinkles said:


> 1. Something that doesn't have a web address in the first place, and might even move around.
> 2. Something that you can't get to in a browser because it is not listening to HTTP protocol.
> 3. Things that are on strange, non-standard ports that you'd never think to use.


I'd define "deeper" as harder to find, but still accessible. Which is the case for The Deep Web.

If either 1. or 2. is used; then it's no longer part of the web. Just the internet.
3. is used more than you think, my web server is listening on port 12345, none would notice this unless they check their open TCP connections. How many times do you check if the website you're requesting from the server is using port 80?

Oh and a more technical important use for DNS is to let a static string refer to a dynamic ip, or multiple ip's even.


----------



## sprinkles

Ziwosa said:


> I simplify complex things. So that hopefully those who have no further knowledge about it would still understand.
> That however, does not mean that I don't know what I'm talking about.


And I didn't complicate anything that was simple. What I said is still true even after what you said. And I didn't say you don't know what you are talking about. Did I even address you until you responded to me? No, I did not.

I don't care. Maybe you feel threatened that I'm trying to show you up or something and therefore you want to display your knowledge, but I still don't care. You know stuff. I know stuff too. So what.


----------



## sprinkles

Oh, and yes. I use IPFW with strict security on ports, so I do pay attention to ports quite often. I always manage to make connections on 80 - what happens to the port after the request doesn't have much to do with it, but I see that part too.


----------



## StandingTiger

pretty.Odd said:


> You can even buy products by using a type of currency that cannot be connected to you, so there's no paper or electronic trail to track you.


There are some privacy issues with bitcoins though. They are somewhat traceable, in theory.


----------



## DarklyValentine

The lizard people are watching closely OP


----------



## dirnthelord

So I was thinking, Search Engines don't know anything inside my computer which is made available to public through my web server. It can't index it. But those who know my IP address, can use a direct query to find them....So does it make my computer a part of deep web?


----------



## Proteus

The dark side of the internet | Technology | The Guardian


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

Yeah I learned about this, I know how to get to it, and I have friends that do drug transactions via onionspace, but I decided not to fuck around with it.

Why is utorrent so deep in the image? Is torrenting really that advanced?


----------



## 22857

I always thought any site that couldn't be linked to was considered "deep internet" or w/e (I'm tired).

I learned about this concept quite a few years ago and from the gist of what I remember, the concept kind of goes back to the old computer days, where there were no search engines. Pretty much you'd have to follow links to find new websites. I think google does the same thing, I think it goes through websites and follows HTML links and then searches those and so forth.

So really, if someone linked a "deep space" site, it could be found by a search engine. Someone *please* correct me if I'm wrong. This is what I remember, I'm tired, and generally uninformed.

Edit: Okay so a "deep net" site could be linked, but it would have to be linked to another "deep net" site and couldn't be linked to a "surface level" site. 
So really...O.O there could be this giant infrastructure (which apparently is what you all are talking about, but it just hit me) that is just separate... The iceberg image really isn't the right metaphor.
It should be more like, a galaxy where the stars (sites) are connected and then there's completely unattached galaxies... 
Once again someone *please* shut me up if this is ridiculous. 
And then by now, the "deep net" would be advanced enough to just block shit purposefully... mindfuu


----------



## dirnthelord

I think tormenting doesn't rely on normal HTTP protocol as normal websites. A normal tracker cannot be accessed via a web browser. What we call deep web is simply a matter of the way we access servers. Nothing fancy about that. If you know the IP, you can do whatever you want with the servers...access files etc. FTP servers are also considered to be a part of the deeper web....as I read


----------



## Ziwosa

dirnthelord said:


> If you know the IP, you can do whatever you want with the servers...access files etc.


Euhm no ...
Turning a domain into an IP address is a piece of cake.

For example, the webserver IP address I'm currently accesing here on PerC is 208.79.236.92
If you look into this a little further, you can find out it's running an Apache server and that the physical location is in Chicago.


----------

